# spoon flies for sale



## hooked (May 16, 2011)

If anyone is interested I have spoon flies for sale $3.99. They have been revamped with new colors and made smaller. Click the link to see the colors...

visit http://www.fishrelish.net/purchase.html 

View media item 341View media item 336View media item 335View media item 339View media item 333View media item 331


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

hooked said:


> If anyone is interested I have spoon flies for sale $3.99. They have been revamped with new colors and made smaller. Click the link to see the colors...
> 
> visit http://www.fishrelish.net/purchase.html
> 
> View media item 341View media item 336View media item 335View media item 339View media item 333View media item 331


Hook size?


----------



## hooked (May 16, 2011)

kenb said:


> Hook size?


1/0


----------



## hooked (May 16, 2011)

Here are a few new colors to choose from. $3.99 each + $2.00 shipping. http://www.fishrelish.net/purchase.html
View media item 411View media item 340View media item 334View media item 337View media item 332


----------

